# has anyone found a stainless pot with "flux ring"?



## leolaquitzon (6 mo ago)

Hi Folks! all the pots I can find that have a heat exchange ring (like a jet boil) seem to be aluminum with non-stick coating. I'm a big fan of stainless cookware and was wondering if anyone has found a stainless pot with this tech? hope you're all getting amongt it!


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Camping pots and pans are typically light weight to serve backpackers, although cast iron is some times used, especially over camp fires..
Stainless pots and pans need to be relatively thick and heavy, fitted with a high conductivity plate or copper plated to avoid hot (scorch) spots.
The "flux ring referenced is basically a heat sink/exchanger on the pan to improve heat transfer, while slightly increasing its weight.
A short search only shows aluminum pots and pans with this feature, which is almost certainly patented.
I would say "keep looking", some chinese company may, eventually, ignore the patents and produce something similar in stainless or multilayered stainless and aluminum.

(Edit) here is a heat exchanger pot that is listed as steel; not sure how stainless it is...
CSSIM cook pot

... and one listed as alloy steel...








Amazon.com: Portable Camping Stove Combo Camping Cooking Pot Heat Exchanger Lightweight Camping Cookware Set Mess Kit for Backpacking Hiking Convenient (Color : Grey, Size : 18.8x15.4cm) : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Portable Camping Stove Combo Camping Cooking Pot Heat Exchanger Lightweight Camping Cookware Set Mess Kit for Backpacking Hiking Convenient (Color : Grey, Size : 18.8x15.4cm): Open Fire Cookware - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I am somewhat surprised not to see titanium heat exchanger pots for camping , after a short search.
I did find a retrofitable heat exchanger for pots from MSR, which allegedly increases the heat transfer rate, though.

MSR pot heat exchanger

Enjoy!


----------

